# Choosing an S10



## MustSeeMelons (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm in a bit of a pickle - I can't choose between an S10e and the regular S10.
The main point of conflict is the camera - is the "telephoto" camera worth it? Can't seem to find any good article on the real usage of it.
Otherwise I like the "e" better. 
Or maybe I should keep rocking my S6, the home button usually works, the battery is totally dead yet.


----------



## kastriot (Mar 15, 2019)

Just continue to use S6 and save money for something  more important.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 15, 2019)

Just move to a S8


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 15, 2019)

MustSeeMelons said:


> I'm in a bit of a pickle - I can't choose between an S10e and the regular S10.
> The main point of conflict is the camera - is the "telephoto" camera worth it? Can't seem to find any good article on the real usage of it.
> Otherwise I like the "e" better.
> Or maybe I should keep rocking my S6, the home button usually works, the battery is totally dead yet.


Forget the S10 or the "e". Overpriced both of them. Try something better for less money;
https://www.oneplus.com/
Or something that meets your needs for much less money;
https://www.bluproducts.com/android-phones/


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 15, 2019)

I would stay away from Blu phones.  They had a nasty habit of phoning users data home to international locations.


----------



## 27MaD (Mar 15, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Just move to a S8


Exactly , nothing changed from S8 to S10.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 15, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> They had a nasty habit of phoning users data home to international locations.


That was a single instance on a single model of phone 4 years ago, quickly patched. BLU has earned back the trust of many by making their firmware's open for inspection by the public.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Mar 15, 2019)

So, no one has knowledge about the cameras?
I'll be doing a lot of traveling in the second half of the year, so I want the best camera possible.
Not even looking on the "budget" options as I don't and don't  want upgrade phones frequently. 
The OnePlus's are huge and the cameras are average at best.
Also, AMOLED is a must have IMO.

So, back to the original question please


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 15, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That was a single instance on a single model of phone 4 years ago, quickly patched. BLU has earned back the trust of many by making their firmware's open for inspection by the public.



Six Models, and took them well over a year to stop doing it after caught.  Sure, I'll throw my trust back at them.  Besides, how many other companies get the benefit of a doubt?  Heck, people here won't even buy an AMD card because they had one of 10 million cards that blew up.

Off topic, but watch how much data your Samsung smart objects send out.  It's disturbing.


----------



## king of swag187 (Mar 15, 2019)

Every single company collects data on you, but what matters is what they do with it.

A OP, if you're not on a budget, literally go for the biggest, baddest phone on the market, the telephoto feature on my S9+ is a very much nice have


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 15, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Forget the S10 or the "e". Overpriced both of them. Try something better for less money;
> https://www.oneplus.com/
> Or something that meets your needs for much less money;
> https://www.bluproducts.com/android-phones/



I got a S5 brand new full unlock in 2016 and it came out in 2014. 250 dollars, that is the way to buy phones, wat a few years.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Mar 15, 2019)

king of swag187 said:


> Every single company collects data on you, but what matters is what they do with it.
> 
> A OP, if you're not on a budget, literally go for the biggest, baddest phone on the market, the telephoto feature on my S9+ is a very much nice have



I'm not on a budget per se, but I don't want to spend unnecessarily. Definitely don't want the biggest phone 
The S10e is perfect in size, a tad smaller than my S6, but maybe I need that telephoto feature.. Urgh..



eidairaman1 said:


> I got a S5 brand new full unlock in 2016 and it came out in 2014. 250 dollars, that is the way to buy phones, wat a few years.



OK.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 15, 2019)

MustSeeMelons said:


> The S10e is perfect in size, a tad smaller than my S6, but maybe I need that telephoto feature.. Urgh..



Can you go to a store and fondle one while trying out the camera?


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 15, 2019)

The S10 is easily the king of android smartphones. The only downside is the price. Ignore the idiots that say things like no difference between S8 and S10. 

If you care about the camera, buy the s10+, otherwise go for the s10e.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 15, 2019)

The S10 is easily the king of android smartphones, in your opinion


----------



## notb (Mar 15, 2019)

Get the S10. It's excellent in many areas and far from bad in everything else.
I feel like S9 and S7 were slightly more polished - supremacy over cheaper alternatives was more pronounced.
But it's business as usual: you just can't go wrong with a flagship Samsung. If it's in budget and has the features you need, it'll serve well.


27MaD said:


> Exactly , nothing changed from S8 to S10.


Actually almost everything changed.
Cameras are the big feature everyone is talking about, but minor improvements are everywhere.


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 15, 2019)

tigger said:


> The S10 is easily the king of android smartphones, in your opinion


The best display, the best SOC, the best cameras, the best build quality. Excellent battery life, excellent features, excellent functionality and integration of just about every typical function a smartphone can have. Tell me more about how it's not, objectively, the best android phone on the market.


----------



## notb (Mar 15, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Forget the S10 or the "e". Overpriced both of them. Try something better for less money;
> https://www.oneplus.com/
> Or something that meets your needs for much less money;
> https://www.bluproducts.com/android-phones/


You have to consider that he lives in Europe and these cheap badly-made phones are not always as easy to get as in US. ;-)
BLU - I don't even know this brand.
OnePlus looks good on paper - everything they buy from suppliers is top notch: CPU, camera, screen etc. But the way they assemble these parts really explains the price difference. As a result they don't provide any official IP rating.
And for some reason they don't like the idea of wireless charging. OnePlus 6T has to be one of the most expensive phones available today without this feature.
Samsung has offered wireless charging since S4 (2013 !)


----------



## Wavetrex (Mar 15, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Just move to a S8


+1 for this.
Unless you really want that in-screen fingerprint sensor, because that's the only significant difference between S8 and S10

Actually, I'm wrong, there is one other significant difference.
S8 is now THREE TIMES cheaper than S10.

p.s. Was just upgraded almost globally to Android Pie, meaning all last 3 gens from Sammy run the same OS.


----------



## 27MaD (Mar 15, 2019)

notb said:


> Get the S10. It's excellent in many areas and far from bad in everything else.
> I feel like S9 and S7 were slightly more polished - supremacy over cheaper alternatives was more pronounced.
> But it's business as usual: you just can't go wrong with a flagship Samsung. If it's in budget and has the features you need, it'll serve well.
> 
> ...


When they release a new phone it should be all new , it should deserve waiting , you should feel that you've upgraded when you buy it , do you remember the difference between Galaxy S and S2 ? and between S2 and S3 ? S3 and S4 ? S4 and S5 ?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 15, 2019)

MustSeeMelons said:


> So, no one has knowledge about the cameras?
> I'll be doing a lot of traveling in the second half of the year, so I want the best camera possible.
> Not even looking on the "budget" options as I don't and don't  want upgrade phones frequently.
> The OnePlus's are huge and the cameras are average at best.
> ...


Well hey, if money is no object, get an S10e. Have fun..


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 15, 2019)

> do you remember the difference between Galaxy S and S2 ? and between S2 and S3 ? S3 and S4 ? S4 and S5 ?



No.  But then again, I hate Samsung's locked bootloader hell with a passion, so I've done everything in my power to avoid them.

Has OP considered a moto mod-esque solution?

https://www.amazon.com/Motorola-Hasselblad-Camera-Droid-Force/dp/B01J9SSQZY

Get a cheapo used Moto-z and snap that baby on.  Granted, it will cost a bit, but not as much as a s10 NIB.


----------



## notb (Mar 15, 2019)

27MaD said:


> When they release a new phone it should be all new , it should deserve waiting , you should feel that you've upgraded when you buy it , do you remember the difference between Galaxy S and S2 ? and between S2 and S3 ? S3 and S4 ? S4 and S5 ?


When you finally get to rule your galactic empire, I'm sure you'll make that obligatory.

But until then, companies can release phones as often as they want. And yes, differences after 1 year aren't striking, because why would they be? How much sh... would Samsung have to "invent" to make a big difference so quickly? It's a phone. It has screens, speakers, cameras, buttons and some sensors. Improvements are either incremental or one-off (like there's really just one time you can start offering wireless charging or folding screens).
But differences in 2-3 generations add up and suddenly become significant. And he's moving from a 4-year-old S6. S10 will be MUCH faster and has noticeably better photo quality and features.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 15, 2019)

notb said:


> When you finally get to rule your galactic empire, I'm sure you'll make that obligatory.



Galactic empire's aren't fun if no one else plays, though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 15, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> No.  But then again, I hate Samsung's locked bootloader hell with a passion, so I've done everything in my power to avoid them.


Same here, which is why I recommend OnePlus and BLU. Both companies allow for and even encourage the use of custom configurations and custom firmwares if that's what you need of your devices. Affordable prices and good specs as well. Yes, Thank You!


moproblems99 said:


> Six Models, and took them well over a year to stop doing it after caught. Sure, I'll throw my trust back at them. Besides, how many other companies get the benefit of a doubt?


Ok, let's presume that true(I read it was only one model and Amazon threw a fit about it), they still have gone out of their way to prove up and be transparent going forward. In my book BLU has earned back trustworthiness.


----------



## notb (Mar 15, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Same here, which is why I recommend OnePlus and BLU. Both companies allow for and even encourage the use of custom configurations and custom firmwares if that's what you need of your devices. Affordable prices and good specs as well. Yes, Thank You!


Why do you assume he wants to use custom firmware? It's ever more weird than suggesting overclocking to everyone.
He wants a smartphone and he focuses on camera quality. How hard is that to understand?

Honestly, have you ever modified a blender? I bet you at least thought about it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 15, 2019)

notb said:


> Why do you assume he wants to use custom firmware?


I'm not. Trying to point out that devices from those two companies can be trusted not to spy on their users because they're transparent about how they do business. He has those options, where devices from Samsung, less so.


notb said:


> He wants a smartphone and he focuses on camera quality. How hard is that to understand?


It isn't. He clarified his needs and I responded with encouragement for one of the device he originally mentioned.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Mar 15, 2019)

Phone pricing pushed me towards just replacing my S7 battery instead of changing.

A royal pain to do, but the new phones are just not worth it for consumer use.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 15, 2019)

yakk said:


> Phone pricing pushed me towards just replacing my S7 battery instead of changing.
> 
> A royal pain to do, but the new phones are just not worth it for consumer use.


That is one of the other reasons I recommended BLU. Many of their models have user replaceable batteries, which is one of the reasons I own a BLU phone.


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 15, 2019)

OP, just move to the very first galaxy since nothing have changed.

On an actual serious note, S10 are incredible, yet of course expensive. Am using an S8 atm, and have access to an S10 sometimes. Experience is better, but not vastly. This is not something that IMO would be worth X2 the money.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 15, 2019)

I would go S10 plus if what you care about is the camera. i really like my Note 9 it takes pretty good pictures but so did my iphone 7 plus and my note 4 before that. I think the S10 is by far the nicest android phone. If you're still happy with your phone and your traveling isn't going to happen till later this year you may want to wait for the other 7nm android offerings sure to come out this year.


----------



## Wavetrex (Mar 15, 2019)

dj-electric said:


> Am using an S8 atm, and have access to an S10 sometimes. Experience is better, but not vastly. This is not something that IMO would be worth X2 the money.


Is that S8 upgraded to latest OS?

Because I really don't see how the experience "is better".
It's like switching from a 4790K to a 7700K. It's newer, it's faster, but the difference is so tiny that you can't really notice it.

And to be honest, I feel that S10 is a step back somehow. S8/S9 had that Iris sensor, and also a color illumination sensor on front on that top bar.
Both are gone in all variants of S10. What is gained is a depth sensor on S10+, but both S10 normal and "e" are inferior in terms of sensors.

Even worse, Unbox Therapy and others have proven that S10 can be unlocked with a simple photograph on another phone. That's BAD, really bad.
The Iris sensor on the other hand is very hard to trick, needs special equipment to simulate the reflectivity of human irises in infrared light.

And if someone doesn't care about fingerprint sensors (for whatever reason), the back placed fingerprint thing on S8/S9 are simply not relevant. I for one never used it.

I feel that too many sacrifices have been made for the sake of the larger screen to body ratio.
/pass this gen, sorry but waiting for something different.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 15, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> I feel that too many sacrifices have been made



That sums up any Samsung.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 15, 2019)

Not forgetting the dreaded screen burn, though most samsung owners say it does not happen.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 16, 2019)

tigger said:


> Not forgetting the dreaded screen burn, though most samsung owners say it does not happen.


Happened to my S3. One of the reasons I moved to something else.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 16, 2019)

If i could get the Touchwiz 3.0 Gui from Samsung on another phone I would.


----------



## notb (Mar 16, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> Because I really don't see how the experience "is better".
> It's like switching from a 4790K to a 7700K. It's newer, it's faster, but the difference is so tiny that you can't really notice it.


Actually it's 30-40% faster in synthetic benchmarks. ;-)
It's hard to feel the difference, because S8/S9 are still fast enough. It should get noticeable later on.


> And if someone doesn't care about fingerprint sensors (for whatever reason), the back placed fingerprint thing on S8/S9 are simply not relevant. I for one never used it.


This I don't understand at all. What's wrong with that placement? I find it much more comfortable than one on the front - be it a button (like older iPhones) or an in-screen one we get today. I leaves you more freedom in holding the phone, doesn't it?


----------



## Wavetrex (Mar 16, 2019)

@notb both your and my statement are somewhat ambiguous, so I'll try to clarify:

Fingerprint sensor on the back = Bad
Fingerprint sensor on the front = Good
Not using fingerprint sensor at all = Not caring where it is.

That should do it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 16, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> @notb both your and my statement are somewhat ambiguous, so I'll try to clarify:
> 
> Fingerprint sensor on the back = Bad
> Fingerprint sensor on the front = Good
> ...


Disagree with that, my pixel 2xl sensor is on the back and I prefer it miles over the placement of on my old galaxy s6


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Mar 16, 2019)

tigger said:


> Not forgetting the dreaded screen burn, though most samsung owners say it does not happen.



Have had 2 Samsung phones, neither had any screen burn in, yet my Moto X first gen did get it after ~3 years.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2019)

MustSeeMelons said:


> Have had 2 Samsung phones, neither had any screen burn in, yet my Moto X first gen did get it after ~3 years.


All oleds burn, just a matter of time


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 16, 2019)

tigger said:


> All oleds burn, just a matter of time



They need to enhance it so it doesn't get it like CRT/Plasma


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 16, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Forget the S10 or the "e". Overpriced both of them. Try something better for less money;
> https://www.oneplus.com/
> Or something that meets your needs for much less money;
> https://www.bluproducts.com/android-phones/



yep, I am waiting out for the One Plus 7 coming out in a couple months. hopefully can get it for $549 with my student discount assuming it costs $599.

my zte axon 7 battery is dead, dies so fast now... served me well for 3-4 years tho


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Mar 16, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is one of the other reasons I recommended BLU. Many of their models have user replaceable batteries, which is one of the reasons I own a BLU phone.



Yeah easy access battery cannot be overstated.  I'm just too used to the Samsung screens now, and got really picky.   With a new battery I should be good for another 3-4 years at least until 5G might be generally available and usable.  I don't see the phone CPU itself getting outdated any time soon, just security updates will probably be discontinued.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 16, 2019)

yakk said:


> Yeah easy access battery cannot be overstated.  I'm just too used to the Samsung screens now, and got really picky.   With a new battery I should be good for another 3-4 years at least until 5G might be generally available and usable.  I don't see the phone CPU itself getting outdated any time soon, just security updates will probably be discontinued.



Custom roms extend functions


----------



## notb (Mar 16, 2019)

yakk said:


> Yeah easy access battery cannot be overstated.


Yup... it makes the phone bigger, kills build quality and water resistance...

I don't understand why you need it so much. This was important a decade ago, when we used phones for longer and the batteries were worse.

Still, assuming you want to use the phone for longer than 2 years, it's not a bad idea to replace the battery.
I can have S9 battery replaced for around $50-70 in an authorized service point. This means I get a service warranty and a paper that it has been done properly (keeping the IP rating) - in case it's still covered by original warranty.
A battery alone costs $30.
In other words: it costs me extra $40 to have a slimmer, waterproof phone. This has to be one of the best deals available... People spend more on cases.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 16, 2019)

notb said:


> Why do you assume he wants to use custom firmware?



I was stating my personal reasons for avoiding Samsung on principle.  It has nothing to do with my end reccomendation and everything to do with me admitting I'm not up to date on them.  Quit being so worrisome, no one was attacking Samsung beyond what they already do.



notb said:


> Yup... it makes the phone bigger, kills build quality and water resistance...



There have been water resistant small phones with a replacable battery, but hey, whatever you tell yourself at night.

And although it wasn't actually certified, there are posts showing even the good ol' LG G3 was pretty much waterproof up to 5 meters.  And it had a fricking plastic case with detatchable back.



notb said:


> batteries were worse.



Batteries honestly haven't improved much, if at all.  We're still on Lithium Ion.



eidairaman1 said:


> Custom roms extend functions



More than that, they provide security updates OEMs notoriously neglect for months and months on end.  But I wasn't even going to go there.


----------



## notb (Mar 16, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Custom roms extend functions


And they usually ruin the experience. 

A huge team of designers and programmers made your phone as good as they though it can be. But you decide that a custom ROM made by a random bloke is better...

It's like those people that modify cars in small 3rd party workshops.
At BMW 200 people with engineering PhDs designed and tested the engine and the suspension, so that the car offers the best possible compromise of performance and safety.
But some people still hope that a random mechanic will make it better.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 16, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> They need to enhance it so it doesn't get it like CRT/Plasma



It's already way ahead of that.  Tried both and OLED is way better.



notb said:


> And they usually ruin the experience.



Funny for me that's touchwiz.



> But you decide that a custom ROM made by a random bloke is better...



Random bloke?  AOSP and LineageOS says hello.


----------



## notb (Mar 16, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> There have been water resistant small phones with a replacable battery, but hey, whatever you tell yourself at night.


I'm not saying you can't make a small phone with a replaceable battery.
But making the battery easy to replace makes the phone bigger and heavier. It's a principle.
Adding water resistance will make it even worse because of all the seals that have to be included.


> And although it wasn't actually certified, there are posts showing even the good ol' LG G3 was pretty much waterproof up to 5 meters.  And it had a fricking plastic case with detatchable back.


Waterproofing only makes sense if it's confirmed by the manufacturer.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 16, 2019)

notb said:


> But making the battery easy to replace makes the phone bigger and heavier.



I really have no idea why that would be from an engineering standpoint.  You are talking about making a door, in a phone.  Besides a few o-rings, doors are actually voids with a cover, and aren't particularly heavy.



notb said:


> Waterproofing only makes sense if it's confirmed by the manufacturer.



It makes the most sense when it falls in the water and survives.  Until then it's all just wordplay.


----------



## notb (Mar 16, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Random bloke?  AOSP and LineageOS says hello.


Yeah, exactly like that.

At least Cyanogen was made by a proper company and controlled by people you could look up. And the product still was really bad.
I haven't checked LineageOS and it's unlikely I ever will.
But sometimes a screenshot is enough to put someone off and they've managed. This is how camera settings look. No offense, but this is just sad.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Mar 16, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Custom roms extend functions



My S7 is actually the first phone I haven't tinkered with, yet.  It just works so well I haven't bothered, or had time for anymore.  Doesn't mean I won't, just that I didn't need to and haven't had as much free time as I used to.

I've tinkered a lot with custom roms over the years...  my personal favorite to fiddle in is still the old Motorola Atrix when it came to doing custom stuff on.  You could do just about anything to that phone.  Too bad Motorola had to pull the plug and discontinue it due to nvidia lying about their cpu specs and causing them a lot of trouble.  They then trashed the Atrix brand with garbage followup phones.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2019)

MustSeeMelons said:


> I'm in a bit of a pickle - I can't choose between an S10e and the regular S10.
> The main point of conflict is the camera - is the "telephoto" camera worth it? Can't seem to find any good article on the real usage of it.
> Otherwise I like the "e" better.
> Or maybe I should keep rocking my S6, the home button usually works, the battery is totally dead yet.



Just keep the phone you have and spend the $1000 on a real camera.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 16, 2019)

yakk said:


> My S7 is actually the first phone I haven't tinkered with, yet.  It just works so well I haven't bothered, or had time for anymore.  Doesn't mean I won't, just that I didn't need to and haven't had as much free time as I used to.
> 
> I've tinkered a lot with custom roms over the years...  my personal favorite to fiddle in is still the old Motorola Atrix when it came to doing custom stuff on.  You could do just about anything to that phone.  Too bad Motorola had to pull the plug and discontinue it due to nvidia lying about their cpu specs and causing them a lot of trouble.  They then trashed the Atrix brand with garbage followup phones.



I'm saying when an official o t a, Download update is not available to upgrade the Android version.

For my phone I would like the Bobcat user interface or the TouchWiz 3.0 user interface on the 4.4.2 Kit Kat kernel or the 6.0.1 kernel and if my phone has a unofficial kernel for 7 to 9, I'd use those as long as a battery life is still good this battery is only 2 years old going on three and still holds a good charge


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 17, 2019)

notb said:


> I haven't checked LineageOS and it's unlikely I ever will.



It's based on the AOSP build scripts now, which are made by a little company called google.

Cyangen was a mess of propietary code and weird shit.



notb said:


> This is how camera settings look. No offense, but this is just sad.



What exactly is wrong with them?  You are aware you can install another app and that's intended as a basic barebones solution, right?



notb said:


> At least Cyanogen was made by a proper company and controlled by people you could look up.



If you ask me that's less reason to trust it.  Lineage is signed and you can look up the people (who are mostly the same, just not doing it for pay anymore) too btw.



notb said:


> Yeah, exactly like that.



https://wiki.lineageos.org/contributors.html

The resume on a few of the heads is pretty extensive really.

I haven't spent more than $200 on a phone in over a decade, by the way.  And I guarantee you I do everything you do / enjoy my phone just as much.  I even have frickin google AR support.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Mar 17, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> Just keep the phone you have and spend the $1000 on a real camera.



I already have a DSLR, but I don't enjoy chugging it around. The best camera is which I can have on me all the time.

Regarding custom FW's - I did dabble with them, I think they were a must have during the S1, HTC One X times, they made the phones so much better, though stability was always worse and with some quirks all the time. Got tired of it and now I just wan't a phone that just works.


----------



## notb (Mar 17, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> It's based on the AOSP build scripts now, which are made by a little company called google.


But the final system is not made by Google, but by a community of random people.
It's an open-source vs corporations discussion all over again.

I wouldn't trust a community driven OS on a phone that I use for banking or personal data. Maybe you would.
For a very similar reason I don't use small fan-made linux distros - just the big ones, ideally supported by someone with a proper name and real address.

The fact that it's been built on AOSP isn't very comforting as well. It may simply mean that people behind LineageOS don't know how to write an OS from scratch...


> Cyangen was a mess of propietary code and weird shit.


And yet it was praised by many people - just like you're now praising LineageOS.
BTW: I wonder if your opinion hasn't changed over the years. ;-)


> What exactly is wrong with them?


It's a horrid UI. I'm sure you can set everything, but holy s... - this has to be the most unfriendly camera app I've seen to date.
It just makes me sad to watch how this guy scrolls through the list of features.








Do you use this OS? Does this photo interface rotate to horizontal position? I'd love to see how that looks (I can't find it online).


> You are aware you can install another app and that's intended as a basic barebones solution, right?


Camera apps provided by Samsung, Apple, LG and the likes are very good - most people won't need anything else.
This thing bundled with LineageOS looks like a development prototype.

And what's the point of this OS if the most important apps are "barebone"? You end up installing dozens of 3rd party apps to make the phone usable. How is that better than getting a Samsung with a bit of bloatware?
On my phone I installed just a handful of apps to replace what LG provided (like e-mail, task manager). Everything else was pretty great already.
Does the LineageOS camera app even support multiple cameras? Many popular apps don't.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 17, 2019)

notb said:


> But the final system is not made by Google, but by a community of random people.



Yes, who can still manage better support than many OEMs.  I don't know why you are going on about this?  Company does not automaticaly equal better support, as evidenced here.  They are notoriously behind in android land.



> This thing bundled with LineageOS looks like a development prototype.



That's because it was.  The app you are looking at came from 13.0 cyanogenmod and was scrapped in late 15.1 and is not even present as an option in pie.  Another horrid Cyanogenmod design decision reversed.  Oh wait, you love companies, so I guess that app was great. /s

Truthfully, I'll be honest:  It wasn't that bad (I used it briefly and yes it rotated with no real fanfare, became a hamburger style menu then that fullscreened) but it wasn't that great either.  Most users installed google camera from nexus land, myself included.  The new app is much friendlier but it still lacks many options and support for things like infrared focus assist.



notb said:


> And what's the point of this OS if the most important apps are "barebone"?



Customization.  I mean, you could try reading their homepage for a few minutes.  BTW, you CAN uninstall the stock camera app.  Boom.  Mind blown.



notb said:


> LG



Have you ever used an LG camera app?

Coming from a G3, they look good, but uh, I guess you'd better get used to 3 second pauses between photos (on day 1, btw).

The fact that I was using a G3 until about 5 days ago should tell you a bit about device support (by the way, the G3 still has march security updates).


----------



## Mac2580 (Apr 15, 2019)

I have a S10. Upgraded from S8 and im impressed by the new features. Honestly i would have bought it regardless. The three cameras (especially the one thats able to focus at very close range) are very useful and the fingerprint sensor works nicely, stereo speakers are great too. Other than that its not noticably faster than my S8.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2019)

If budget isn't an option then just do it. Why are you asking random people you don't know on the internet to help justify your purchase?

*DO IT, JUST DO IT <*_epic Shia flexs> _*TODAY YOU SAID TOMORROW, TOMORROW YOU'LL SAY TODAY. JJJUUUSSSTTT DDDOOOO IIITTTT <*_repeats absolute ultimate Shia flex> _*DONT LET YOUR TELEPHOTOS BE JELLYPHOTOS. JJJJUSSSST DDDOOOO IIITTTT *

*<*_multi-overlaid Shia in front of a green screen flexs>_

_<awkward grabby hands gestures>_


----------



## MustSeeMelons (May 10, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If budget isn't an option then just do it. Why are you asking random people you don't know on the internet to help justify your purchase?
> 
> *DO IT, JUST DO IT <*_epic Shia flexs> _*TODAY YOU SAID TOMORROW, TOMORROW YOU'LL SAY TODAY. JJJUUUSSSTTT DDDOOOO IIITTTT <*_repeats absolute ultimate Shia flex> _*DONT LET YOUR TELEPHOTOS BE JELLYPHOTOS. JJJJUSSSST DDDOOOO IIITTTT
> 
> ...



Good point, everyone just started shouting their own opinions not really answering the original question.. 
Anyhow, bought an S10e. The flat power button annoyed me, but got used to it.


----------



## SoNic67 (May 10, 2019)

MustSeeMelons said:


> I'm in a bit of a pickle - I can't choose between an S10e and the regular S10.
> The main point of conflict is the camera - is the "telephoto" camera worth it? Can't seem to find any good article on the real usage of it.
> Otherwise I like the "e" better.
> Or maybe I should keep rocking my S6, the home button usually works, the battery is totally dead yet.


I definitely recommend S10. I have been in the same situation and choose S10 because, for the small amount of extra dough, you get a lot more camera (both "normal" and "zoom" are optical stabilized) and better screen.
I was fortunate to take advantage of the S9 buy-back for $550 credit towards the S10.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 10, 2019)

I've had the G9750 S10+ (snapdragon, 512gb, ceramic white), for more than a month now. It's really great. The g9750 variant also has unlocked bootloader, so you get the benefits of the snapdragon chipset with the possibility of custom roms if you need them. Literally only downside to s10+ is it's a tad heavy, you don't need the face unlock, just use the fingerprint sensor.

Managed to snag it for £900 too, which is £200 cheaper than the exynos ceramic variant here in the UK.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 10, 2019)

£900 for a phone is ludicrous


----------



## dgianstefani (May 10, 2019)

It's not just a phone though is it? I use it more than my laptop. Can run full fledged Linux via Dex at my desk, and it's processor is equivalent to an i5-7200u. Tell me more about how your laptop with those specs, 8gb of ddr4, 512gb ssd and a QHD+ OLED screen cost less than £900 new. If you're too poor to afford the best equipment that's your issue not anyone else's.


----------



## theFOoL (May 10, 2019)

I have the S8+ (should of gotten the S8) but anyway I'm liking it. Updated to Pie recently and it has improved a lot though on the Verizon Carrier they mod the status bar on no original Icons which I'd like to have but it's whatever

There's really no no difference between the S8/S9/S10


----------



## R-T-B (May 10, 2019)

notb said:


> badly-made



None of those are badly made.

Oops old thread...


----------



## moproblems99 (May 10, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> None of those are badly made.
> 
> Oops old thread...



One more and we're heating the water up...


----------



## SoNic67 (May 10, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> There's really no no difference between the S8/S9/S10


I like better the cameras in my S10 than the one I had in S9. The "2x" zoom is equivalent to 52mm camera - that's the normal focal length for 35mm cameras, and similar with human field of view, it just feels "natural".
The "normal" zoom is equivalent to 26mm on both phones, and that's a very "wide" angle. Great for indoors and landscapes, but... sometimes it looks wrong, because of the field of view wider than normal vision.
The superwide camera on S10 is equivalent to 12mm! Now... that's super great indoors!

Also, it feels snappier, less laggy. No wonder... the BaseMark OS 2.0 on S9 is 3382 and on S10 is 4465, and S10e is 4264. For reference iPhone XS Max is around 3900...


----------



## theFOoL (May 10, 2019)

Camera's so so but everything else is the same besides the chipsets of course cpu side


----------



## phill (May 10, 2019)

I've just upgraded myself to a P30 Pro..  I believe it's cheaper than my sister and brother in laws S10 and possibly better.  The camera was the most important thing to me for my daughters really (you know a 6 year old has to have a good selfie.... ) but over the £9 extra a month I was paying for the contract for 300 minutes, 2000 3 to 3 minutes and 12Gb data (what I was on before with my P10) I now have unlimited everything.  So for the price of the phone for whatever that was, plus all of that, I'm rather pleased..

That said, I've yet to take it out the box.......  Funerals and daughters taking my time up..  I mean honestly how dare they...  I'll report back when I get it unboxed and used for a few hours if anyone is interested


----------



## theFOoL (May 10, 2019)

You know I find it funny now that we rely on our phones camera quality more then a Camera that's $$$

Even our reporters on the news use phones to either record voice or a shot with the camera


----------



## moproblems99 (May 10, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> You know I find it funny now that we rely on our phones camera quality more then a Camera that's $$$



We rely on the phones camera because no one wants to tote around a suitcase for all the different pieces of equipment.


----------



## theFOoL (May 10, 2019)

Yeah I understand that lol. Trust me I've carried a tripod and it's no fun


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2019)

Id say truly S10E.

Dont trust huawei.


----------



## agent_x007 (May 11, 2019)

I wanted to add, that Exynos variety of S10 can be unlocked (bootloader) : LINK.
As for P30 : I had to make a choise too a month ago between it and S10.
I went for S10 (Exynos, I live in EU), because P30 doesn't have microSD slot (it has Huawei "thing" which is incompatible with it), and camera wasn't my #1 priority when choosing a phone.
I bought UAG Monarch case and I'm happy with the result so far 

Biggest issue :
You are locked to one resolution on photos, for each type of aspect ratio.
Available options :
1:1 = 3024x3024
16:9 = 4032x2268
19:9 = 4032x1908
4:3 = 4032x3024
Videos don't have this limitation, however you can't do 16:9 720p 60FPS/120FPS or 1440p (30FPS/60FPS). 
Only other options are 1:1 (1440x1440) or Full Screen (2280x1080).


----------



## dgianstefani (May 11, 2019)

tigger said:


> just because you can afford it, doesn't make it an intelligent buy does it. Phones are so over the top now, and will get worse, as there are plenty of schmucks who will pay the over inflated prices. yes it is just a phone, whether it can be used for other stuff or not. a laptop with a sim in it is not a phone is it?
> 
> 
> The p30 is better than the s10 by far, so was the p20, huawei have surpassed samsung now imo


Haha P30 better than s10+... Pull the other one. It has a marginally better camera setup and that's it, in every other aspect the s10+ outclasses it as just about every reputable review site will confirm.

If you want the best you pay for it and there's nothing "schmuck" about that.


----------



## Chomiq (May 11, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> I wanted to add, that Exynos variety of S10 can be unlocked (bootloader)


Doesn't unlocking bootloader trigger Knox flag which voids your warranty? I recall hearing about it somewhere.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 11, 2019)

Doesn't necessarily void warranty but you can't use features such as Samsung or Google pay afterwards.


----------



## er557 (May 11, 2019)

Now that he has deleted his posts, our remarks dont make sense anymore...
Nevermind,
unlocking bootloader does trip knox, but the benefits of custom recovery and root outweigh the app restrictions such as google pay. And these checks can be worked around with magisk and xposed.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 11, 2019)

No they can't. Currently there is no way to get Google or Samsung pay to work on an s10 with tripped knox.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 11, 2019)

Tripping knox=NO warranty. Why you would do this on such a new and expensive device is beyond me.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/galaxys10/comments/bn0hkj


----------

